# Opening ceremony



## Supertrooper (16 July 2012)

How are they going to have 12 live horses in the opening ceremony without them freaking out??


----------



## teapot (16 July 2012)

My money's on police and cavalry horses being used


----------



## Faithkat (17 July 2012)

Why would they freak out?????  Just look at all the bally-hoo that international show-jumpers and racehorses put up with?


----------

